# New guy here. I am from Maynard, Massachusetts but new there also. Looking for ideas for local



## decoteeks (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, looking for local restaurants. Close to Maynard, Ma. Near Stow, Sudbury, Marlboro, Hudson. Thanks.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome, decoteeks!  Sorry I don't know any restaurants anywhere in Massachusetts!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

Deco, have you tried Tripadvisor for restaurant ratings written by customers?

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurants-g41669-Maynard_Massachusetts.html


----------



## decoteeks (Mar 24, 2016)

Ameriscot,  Thanks very much, I have not done that, mostly because I haven't heard of that. Thanks again, will try.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

I research everything on Tripadvisor - hotels, restaurants, tourist sites.  I've been contributing to it for about 12 years writing reviews of places I've been.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum decoteeks.
Join in the fun.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2016)




----------

